# Moonlit Night



## Mahlerian

This is an accessible piece that combines melodicness with harmonicness in unprecedentedly arpeggiotastic ways. It is _NOT_ modern. I hope it makes you think of starry skies and nighttime scenery. Neither of which I thought of at all while writing this...

http://musescore.com/user/84716/scores/129618


----------



## ptr

Link is username and password protected!

I'm waiting to listen!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

ptr said:


> Link is username and password protected!
> 
> I'm waiting to listen!
> 
> /ptr


Done. Remember how accessible and melodic this music is! It's not modern garbage, and if you don't like it, that's because you're jealous!


----------



## Ravndal

Now THIS is music. It makes me think of everything that is nice and cozy.


----------



## ptr

Mahlerian said:


> Done. Remember how accessible and melodic this music is! It's not modern garbage, and if you don't like it, that's because you're jealous!


Yessir I quite understand that I'm liable to all my dislikes and jealousies! :angel:

/ptr


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm jealous


----------



## ptr

Yes, quite light hearted! The dryness of the MIDI-sound I get on my iPad almost makes it sound like an mbira, so all I can say is; very avant-garde mate, very avant-garde! You must have awesome thumbs...  
Makes me think less of a moonlit night and more of Yugoslav cartoons form the seventies... either of no fault by you!

/ptr


----------



## Aramis

The recipe for getting attention for your music on TC's Today's Composers section:

1. Enter other people's threads to make ridiculous rants and eventually make the thread look like it would be all about you
2. Argue with every possible criticism like it would be attack on your very person
3. Refuse to acknowledge anything
4. Repeat all of the above to conquer the section entirely

If recipe is executed well you might even see composition written especially for your reason by someone who never posted nothing of his work here before popping up one day.


----------



## Yardrax

I enjoyed the creative use of arpeggio's.


----------



## Vesteralen

..but, was it truly unprecedentedly arpeggiotastic?


----------



## Yardrax

Well it has a Bb major arpeggio it the key of C major. Gives it a bit of a modal flavour, modal like Palestrina and not like Debavelberg or whatever his name is, I'm sure. Could've used Eb major as well though, but maybe that would have destroyed the feeling of moonlit nightiness.


----------



## Vesteralen

Yardrax said:


> moonlit nightiness.


I like that one.


----------



## Ravndal

C Major is the bestest of keys


----------



## Mahlerian

Ravndal said:


> C Major is the bestest of keys


Well, it's certainly the best for expressing the reflected light of the sun off of a satellite. Some people are under the mistaken impression that C# minor or D-flat major are better, but what do they know?


----------



## Musician

Mahlerian said:


> combines melodicness with harmonicness in unprecedentedly arpeggiotastic ways. I .[/COLOR]
> 
> http://musescore.com/user/84716/scores/129618


I think you exaggerated...


----------



## Mahlerian

Musician said:


> I think you exaggerated...


There really is nothing like hearing an 'objective' opinion about my pieces.

There may be pieces that are more arpeggiotastic (Phrygian Gates), but are there any that combine melodicness and harmonicness with that arpeggiotasticity?

It's truly amazing how much perceptions of music can diverge.


----------



## Musician

I really though that the piece could have been composed by a 10 year old amature...


----------



## Vesteralen

Musician said:


> I really though that the piece could have been composed by a 10 year old amature...


did you mean armature?


----------



## Musician

No I meant amateur..........


----------



## DrKilroy

I really liked the use of major subtonic triad.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## violadude

Edited, changed my mind. I don't want to cause a fight on Mahlerian's thread.

But glad you agreed with my sentiments, ptr


----------



## violadude

Anyway, Mahlerian, I listened to your piece and I think I do think it could be better if you didn't repeat the same note two times in a row so many times. Repeating notes makes things sound quite clunky, especially in the accompaniment.

Is this an early piece? No offense but I'm actually a bit surprised you didn't know that already considering the musical knowledge you've proved to have on the main forum.

Edited: Because I read Mahlerian's second post in the thread.

I'm dumb. XD


----------



## pluhagr

Yes it was nice and all, but arpeggios are just so... eh... They are used so much and just become redundant. Nothing stood out to me here, but still pretty at the same time.


----------



## Crudblud

This piece is of such depth that one could not call it a representation of a moonlit night, rather it is a moonlit night as reflected on a lake, the lake being observed by a poor Chinese fisherman lamenting his mediocre catch and drowning his sorrows in gin for, though he could have spent the money he used to buy the gin on food for his family, he is driven to blind selfishness by his imagined inferiority and his inability to reach the hallowed ranks of the Yangtze fishing élite. Yes, consider for a moment that in showing us the moonlight that lights the night that is a metaphor for the sorrow and loneliness that plagues us all, this piece reveals itself to be a profound commentary on the human condition. Ah, you say, but that is an honour one should reserve for the great poets, surely you have been struck by a fever most foul, good sir. Nay, says I! Here, in this outwardly humble music, the abstract becomes concrete, and the concrete is cracked like our fragile lives on this finite earth, teetering on the edge of the eternal abyss of nothingness. Woe betide thee who seest it not!


----------



## PetrB

Crudblud said:


> This piece is of such depth that one could not call it a representation of a moonlit night, rather it is a moonlit night as reflected on a lake, the lake being observed by a poor Chinese fisherman lamenting his mediocre catch and drowning his sorrows in gin for, though he could have spent the money he used to buy the gin on food for his family, he is driven to blind selfishness by his imagined inferiority and his inability to reach the hallowed ranks of the Yangtze fishing élite. Yes, consider for a moment that in showing us the moonlight that lights the night that is a metaphor for the sorrow and loneliness that plagues us all, this piece reveals itself to be a profound commentary on the human condition. Ah, you say, but that is an honour one should reserve for the great poets, surely you have been struck by a fever most foul, good sir. Nay, says I! Here, in this outwardly humble music, the abstract becomes concrete, and the concrete is cracked like our fragile lives on this finite earth, teetering on the edge of the eternal abyss of nothingness. Woe betide thee who seest it not!


zOMG! All that?This must be one mighty and highly emotionally expressive little piece. Genius!


----------



## aleazk

Thanks a lot for this piece, Mahlerian, I really learned a lot about melody, harmony and arpeggios. I'm eager to apply all this things to my music. My next piece will be called "*Rose Petal*", for _golden piano_:









In C major, of course.


----------



## Mahlerian

aleazk said:


> Thanks a lot for this piece, Mahlerian, I really learned a lot about melody, harmony and arpeggios. I'm eager to apply all this things to my music. My next piece will be called "*Rose Petal*", for _golden piano_:
> 
> View attachment 25085
> 
> 
> In C major, of course.


Don't forget _soul_!



PetrB said:


> zOMG! All that?This must be one mighty and highly emotionally expressive little piece. Genius!


All of that? That's just in the false relation between the B in the G major arpeggio and the B-flat in the B-flat major arpeggio.


----------



## PetrB

Ravndal said:


> C Major is the bestest of keys


zOMG! yes it is i mean you dont really have to read one sharp or flat my teacher gave me a piece and it had three sharps what a meanie she is ijust want to play the river flows in you and that pretty piece amelie and the teacher says i have to read music with three sharps zOMG!


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> Don't forget _soul_!


...*facepalm*...but, of course!... to the workbench, again


----------



## PetrB

Mahlerian said:


> All of that? That's just in the false relation between the B in the G major arpeggio and the B-flat in the B-flat major arpeggio.


So, it still boils down to technique _is_ expression, then.


----------



## Ingélou

Ooh yes, this is music that is *readily comprehensible* and yet *significance* drips from it.

Tell you what, I'm going to *play it on my violin*! ..... where y'all going?


----------

